# Has Anyone else tried Freshpet Select?



## Seany711 (Feb 27, 2014)

Has anyone else here tried Freshpet Select? My Chinese Crested/Toy Poodle, Baxter LOVES it! He prefers the Chicken, Vegetable & Rice Recipe, but we're thinking about trying the Chunky Beef, Vegetable & Rice Recipe.


----------



## emirae1091 (Sep 16, 2013)

I have! I used it when I knew I needed to upgrade from kibble, but wasn't ready to go all the way to raw. Darcy loved it, but it made her drink a LOT more water, so I'm not sure it would be good long term. I think it's too high in sodium. I was going to use it when I went out of town recently, because she was going to stay at a kennel and I wasn't sure if they'd be okay with raw, but she wound up staying at my friends' place instead so it wasn't an issue.


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

we tried it and it was universially disliked by all three of mine. They especially hated the "veggie chunks". I could get them to eat the "meaty" part if I coated it in gravy but thet wouldn't touch those "veggie" pieces.


----------



## Sgrecco (Jan 29, 2014)

Yes, I used it before I switched over to raw. I would mix it with Jaeger's kibble because I couldn't get him to eat it plain. Go figure... I too noticed him drinking a lot more water on this but overall he liked it.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

My original pack of dogs loved it (Gobie, minpin RIP, Lexi, bichon, RIP, and Darby, bichon, 12 years and counting!) but it's salty and they drank a lot.

Other than that they looked good, no skin issues, or poop issues. Have not tried it on my current crew other than Darby.


----------



## StellaLucyDesi (Oct 29, 2008)

I bought it for my cat for awhile (the roasted meals in a bag). She loved it, but I was just worried about the sodium content so I haven't bought it for quite awhile now. I also bought a small bag of the roasted meals for dogs to top their kibble and they also loved it. Again, it was a short lived feeding regimen....for some reason, I just didn't feel all that comfortable using it.


----------



## StdPooDad (Mar 16, 2012)

I use Freshpet Select Roasted Meats (the kind in the bag), for training treats.


----------

